# YouTubers?



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Just curious if there is any other people who do youtube on here and do you think that having a YouTube and doing videos has changed your SA for the better, I hope this is the right section.

Oh and one more thing, who are your guy's favorite youtubers?


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I've wanted to do Youtube for a long time, but since I'm primarily a console gamer, it's far more complicated to record gameplay footage. I'd need to get an HDPVR to do so, and I've just never committed to buying one. I watch pretty much all the Yogscast members and Total Biscuit for my Hearthstone videos. My favorite of all is Hat Films though. They consistently bring me to tears due to laughter. I guess I prefer the British Lets Players.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

BTAG said:


> I've wanted to do Youtube for a long time, but since I'm primarily a console gamer, it's far more complicated to record gameplay footage. I'd need to get an HDPVR to do so, and I've just never committed to buying one. I watch pretty much all the Yogscast members and Total Biscuit for my Hearthstone videos. My favorite of all is Hat Films though. They consistently bring me to tears due to laughter. I guess I prefer the British Lets Players.


I know what you mean dude, I have been trying to get into console recording but it seems like a hassle so I will stay with PC


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Wanted to do it at one point, but decided not to.
I'm sometimes watching these :
RaedwulfGamer
tetraninja


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

My account is MintyMikoNurse8 and I have a couple of AMVs. That's it.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MintyMikoNurse8/videos

Otherwise, I love to watch PrankvsPrank. Dope Fresh Nation!!!


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Pike Queen said:


> My account is MintyMikoNurse8 and I have a couple of AMVs. That's it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MintyMikoNurse8/videos
> 
> Otherwise, I love to watch PrankvsPrank. Dope Fresh Nation!!!


My first ever youtube video was a amv about 3 years ago, and I have been wanting to get back into making them too!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've started doing youtube videos on a new channel (I had an old one but felt like a new start plus my old one was never for vlogs.) I need to make a new video soon my channel's pretty empty right now 

[removed pm me for link]

I want to post more vlog type stuff up there along with the videos of places I visit, but my life is fairly dull at the moment on the whole. That's part of what I want to vlog about though, improving my life and actually doing things but it's difficult getting started.

Ohh opps did you mean just gaming youtubes?  I made an account for that too but have no videos yet, so I won't post a link. I was actually going to upload an Oblivion letsplay the other day but my pc was being stupid and wouldn't run that game. No idea why it handles Skyrim and pretty much everything else just fine.. Probably because it's on CD not digital and my cd drive's rubbish.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Pike Queen said:


> My account is MintyMikoNurse8 and I have a couple of AMVs. That's it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MintyMikoNurse8/videos
> 
> Otherwise, I love to watch PrankvsPrank. Dope Fresh Nation!!!


Love the Death Note one, my favourite anime (not that I watch a lot I guess, but still) I love MSI as well. I think that was the second song by them I heard.


----------



## Frithrika (May 19, 2013)

I'd love to do liveblogging on youtube about gaming and fashion etc, but I'm terrified of cameras and mics so it wouldn't work out haha.

I watch a lot of other people's stuff on there though, especially Let's Plays. My favorites are Tobuscus and Cryaotic. Game Grumps are fun as well!


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Love the Death Note one, my favourite anime (not that I watch a lot I guess, but still) I love MSI as well. I think that was the second song by them I heard.


Thanks! It's one of my favorite series too. ^_^ Yep, I thought that song was just perfect for a Death Note amv. Haha.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a youtube account but i have no uploaded videos.

Check these guys out. They're my favorite. Creative,funny and weird.

http://www.youtube.com/user/PixiesProductionInc


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm actually a youtube partner, but just have 1 old lame video. I could earn money by making videos right now.. damn my laziness and apathy.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm sort of a YouTub-er, I guess. I used to make machinima but have transitioned into doing let's plays commentary stuff. I think it has helped my anxiety a bit, because I was extremely nervous about doing it at first but have become more comfortable with it now; I also think it's a good exercise for speaking up and talking more with the intention of being heard.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I quite enjoy watching Let's Plays and have thought about doing it myself when I have the means to do so. Currently my favourites are ShadowMarioXLI and darkmindedsith. I also watch a lot of retsupurae videos (very funny).


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I've done videos but I deleted them all. Now I have one video up. Search niramo18 social anxiety vlog if you want to see it.


----------



## LesMiz (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's my channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/flashlight365
Sometimes I show gameplay footage but they suck because I don't have an hd capture card for my Wii U or a capture card for my 3ds. I recorded one wii music video with a standard capture card. The rest of my videos are covers, movies, unboxings, reviews and a whole bunch of other stuff. The youtubers I watch a variety of youtubers. Here are some: reviewtechusa, the hodgetwins, familyjules7x, shokio, matt stonie, gamegrumps, nintendomination, cinemassacre, lonlonjp, shoenice22, and I used to watch smosh. Shoenice22 can be a bit crazy but he is funny.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

I never made vids, but I did used to comment a lot until they ****ed it up recently, now I'm this close to deleting my account.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been making videos for years, most of which were commentaries or videos in which I talk in front of a camera. I think it has affected my SA, but not in a way that has made dealing with SA much easier. I made a video talking about my SA, it just helped me get over myself. I feel my youtube ventures were good for self expression and learning about myself, but I also felt it supported a rationale that kept me from dealing with my issues, an enabler.


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

Unfortunately I think my voice is too annoying to do a Youtube video.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

VakarineMy said:


> Unfortunately I think my voice is too annoying to do a Youtube video.


Everyone hates the sound of their voice at first, you just need to get used to it. Once you get over that it becomes so much easier, IMO!


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

The Coolest said:


> I've been making videos for years, most of which were commentaries or videos in which I talk in front of a camera. I think it has affected my SA, but not in a way that has made dealing with SA much easier. I made a video talking about my SA, it just helped me get over myself. I feel my youtube ventures were good for self expression and learning about myself, but I also felt it supported a rationale that kept me from dealing with my issues, an enabler.


Interesting thanks for sharing.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

I want to be a Youtuber but my knack for procrastinating and SA get in the way. I'd be kind of scared to be talking on camera knowing thousands would see, or get virtual stage fright or something. Plus I don't have any of the recording equipment to do so. I may wait up to get a PS4 since it comes with a share feature but I definitely need something to record PC games with as well, on top of 3DS games like my Pokémon battles.


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've started doing youtube videos on a new channel (I had an old one but felt like a new start plus my old one was never for vlogs.) I need to make a new video soon my channel's pretty empty right now
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Komorebi13


Good stuff, enjoyed the Brighton walking tour


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I do Youtube, I make video gaming related stuff, mostly LP videos but also other stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/user/XNihirisuto

I don't know if it helped me become less anxious but I know I used to be deathly paranoid of being on Youtube and I've gotten totally over that now.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

NoHeart, you have a really nice YouTube, I really am enjoy your videos dude, keep up the great work!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> I do Youtube, I make video gaming related stuff, mostly LP videos but also other stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/XNihirisuto
> 
> I don't know if it helped me become less anxious but I know I used to be deathly paranoid of being on Youtube and I've gotten totally over that now.


Oh wow you actually have a little "subscriber base" there! That's nice to see!
Pretty cool channel. Hope you don't mind if I sub to ya!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> Oh wow you actually have a little "subscriber base" there! That's nice to see!
> Pretty cool channel. Hope you don't mind if I sub to ya!


Yeah, not alot, but I have some people who like watching it and comment and it's nice :clap

And ofcourse I don't mind, infact I appreciate it!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Some channels I'd recommend are FarFromSubtle, Milkwad, Supatann, Ramza and I recently came across someone called Schaly who seems pretty cool. 

I'm considering doing videos in the new year. I doubt I'm able to commit to Let's Plays, probably just some gameplay videos or whatever is amusing. I wouldn't mind doing retrospectives on forgotten or underrated games.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Milkwad


Oh, mah ******... 
His humor is so my kind of s***.
Not to mention he reminds me of good times. His past videos are like, my teen years. I remember back when he was Nintendocentral. Dat Resi 4 walkthrough. Damn those were great times!

FarFromSubtle is alright as well. Good taste in youtubers ya got there.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

I am really curious if any big youtubers have SA, it would be something of an inspiration to know.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Animekid said:


> I am really curious if any big youtubers have SA, it would be something of an inspiration to know.


I wouldn't be surprised. It seems youtube is a popular hobby for many with SA, and I think I can vaguely recall a few instances in which big youtubers mentioned them having issues with SA in the past.

It's unfortunate, but I think there are actually a lot of popular and/or successful people that have dealt with SA in the past, but such details aren't widely known. Similarly, mental disorders in successful people generally aren't glorified very often for some reason. It takes a bit of research and digging to find that stuff out.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

The Coolest said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. It seems youtube is a popular hobby for many with SA, and I think I can vaguely recall a few instances in which big youtubers mentioned them having issues with SA in the past.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but I think there are actually a lot of popular and/or successful people that have dealt with SA in the past, but such details aren't widely known. Similarly, mental disorders in successful people generally aren't glorified very often for some reason. It takes a bit of research and digging to find that stuff out.


It would be nice if these big Youtuber could put maybe a spotlight on SA and how they have dealt with it, but that is my opinion. I completely agree with your statement though. I wonder why they aren't glorified though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Animekid said:


> It would be nice if these big Youtuber could put maybe a spotlight on SA and how they have dealt with it, but that is my opinion. I completely agree with your statement though. I wonder why they aren't glorified though.


There's a user on this forum that's doing pretty well, I wouldn't class him as big (I start to think of people as properly big in the 100's of thousand subscriber area and/or if they have a wikipedia article,) but still. There was another youtuber I came across a while ago that made a video about social anxiety as well who was doing all right.

Feels weird to post links here to be honest but if you have a search around youtube there's a few people making videos about SA and other mental illness's

I guess I'll post this guy's video because it's got tons of views and he has over 1 million subs.






edit: lol it's a pickup channel, wondered why it came up so high in search.



detweiler said:


> Good stuff, enjoyed the Brighton walking tour


Thank for watching. I actually want to make more videos like that but it's hard cause a lot of the places I want to film out and about don't let you film, like museums and galleries and stuff. I can film outside though at least.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's a user on this forum that's doing pretty well, I wouldn't class him as big (I start to think of people as properly big in the 100's of thousand subscriber area and/or if they have a wikipedia article,) but still. There was another youtuber I came across a while ago that made a video about social anxiety as well who was doing all right.
> 
> Feels weird to post links here to be honest but if you have a search around youtube there's a few people making videos about SA and other mental illness's
> 
> ...


Nice video! Thanks for sharing dude!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/spoodbeest

Been video blogging for over six years now, I can say it helped me discover my true hidden talents. Such as engaging an audience with various topics to discuss and report. I started back when I was a high school freshman, crazy.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

GenoWhirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/spoodbeest
> 
> Been video blogging for over six years now, I can say it helped me discover my true hidden talents. Such as engaging an audience with various topics to discuss and report. I started back when I was a high school freshman, crazy.


Nice channel dude, do you have any tips for a new youtuber just starting out?


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Animekid said:


> Nice channel dude, do you have any tips for a new youtuber just starting out?


Well from experience I would say continue to talk about subjects that you feel the most interested in and passionate about because that will reflect out to the audience your attempting to reach. The more you do this, the more you will be able to fine tune your delivery on the subject(s) and branch out into even more possible content if you feel like you have/want to expand.

I started simply because I was excited for Super Smash Bros. Brawl which at the time was an upcoming game for the Wii. I was excited, I was pumped and I wanted to talk and share my excitement with a potential community around me. YouTube was my gateway to doing that and I got reception on my first two videos that humbled me so very much that I continued to publish and here I am nearly seven years later with a decent little channel to show for that same passion still.

You will grow, you will get better and the more you speak on subjects that you find the most passionate within yourself, viewers will begin to take notice of that and start looking out for more from you. I have just started to evolve into scripting my videos for years my vlogs have practically all been improvisation up until now as I want to evolve my videos to a bit of more professional level now.

I hope some of this was at least insightful for you mate, if you have any other question regarding YouTube, content, etc. you can reply to me on here, PM me on here, etc.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

GenoWhirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/spoodbeest
> 
> Been video blogging for over six years now, I can say it helped me discover my true hidden talents. Such as engaging an audience with various topics to discuss and report. I started back when I was a high school freshman, crazy.


Great channel man


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

GenoWhirl said:


> Well from experience I would say continue to talk about subjects that you feel the most interested in and passionate about because that will reflect out to the audience your attempting to reach. The more you do this, the more you will be able to fine tune your delivery on the subject(s) and branch out into even more possible content if you feel like you have/want to expand.
> 
> I started simply because I was excited for Super Smash Bros. Brawl which at the time was an upcoming game for the Wii. I was excited, I was pumped and I wanted to talk and share my excitement with a potential community around me. YouTube was my gateway to doing that and I got reception on my first two videos that humbled me so very much that I continued to publish and here I am nearly seven years later with a decent little channel to show for that same passion still.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, this really means a lot, and I wish you the best of luck on youtube.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I like watching let's plays from theRadBrad, Yogscast Hannah, and GamingDekap.
I wanted to try making Youtube vids with me talking but I chickened out after posting one. It's a great thing for people to get into though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I might make some playthroughs for youtube next year. I have absolutely nothing else going on in my life, so I gotta get a hobby of some sort.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I like Emma Blackery because she had depression and social anxiety before. And OfficialNerdCubed. Quite funny dude.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

This is my channel and my favorite Youtuber is ELPRESADOR.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Texancubsfan001/featured


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's one of my gaming channels: https://www.youtube.com/user/1CoUGHB

My favorite gaming channel would have to be: https://www.youtube.com/user/AngryJoeShow

Despite never growing an audience, I feel that the hobby had many positive effects on me. Making videos has helped me learn a few things about technology, art, and business. Making videos has encouraged me to better question my judgement and communication skills. Also, making videos has helped me learn about myself and the human condition. Some of those things can help in situations when SA is being discussed, and making videos as a hobby has really helped time pass and gave me something to do while cooped up in my room...

I haven't made many videos where I actually showed my face though.. so building confidence in front of a camera hasn't come along too far. Like I stated earlier, I've simply been encouraged to put my actions under more scrutiny when it comes to publishing for an audience.

In some ways, the hobby was negative as well. My focus on the hobby served as an enabler to further avoid facing discomfort in life. Overall, I'm glad that I dabbled in it for as long as I did... I know what it's like, and I better know who I am. Good luck to anyone who becomes a content creator.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Does anybody here watch the Super Gaming Bros, or Somecallmejohnny ?


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

ya youtube is great for getting over sa  I got a 2006/05 channel channel and one with a moving icon gif. They are super SUPER rare XD but i forgot the password to it on my dead computer so if i log back in it will remove my icon. so im kinda ****ed.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

yep, on YT, kart800 and techfan42
Been on YT since 2005


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Im a youtuber but I do vlogs not videogames


----------



## hester (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been wanting a beauty channel for a while, maybe I'll find the courage to start one soon


----------

